# FreeBSD on Android



## eternal_noob (Aug 22, 2022)

Anyone tried to install FreeBSD in a qemu VM on an Android?

Android -> Termux -> qemu -> FreeBSD

Is this feasible or am i missing something?

I mean, people even install Windows XP on Android.


----------



## baaz (Sep 14, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> Anyone tried to install FreeBSD in a qemu VM on an Android?
> 
> Android -> Termux -> qemu -> FreeBSD
> 
> ...


I tried it  
But its terible ,because android dosent have the permissions needed for kvm every thing would be slow, so slow that even running `cc` without any args to just print an error would take 10 sec , and it can take some space too


----------

